# My two cats



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

When my Wife and I moved in together we decided that the house wasnt a home with a pet,so we decided to get a cat from the rescue centre.We went off to look at some (previously saying that we had to bear in mine we dark/ black clothes alot,so not to get a cat with too much white fur).As we went into the first pen a cat ran straight up to me and purred loudly as he rubbed up against me and I instantly knew that this was the cat for me (though as sod's law dictates,this cat was pure white :-?).
We got him and renamed him "Bodkin" (after the sharp needle pointed medieval war arrowhead) and since he came home with us he is a grumpy sod who prefers to sleep in quiet places and only comes to me when he want food :roll:,but we love him!.

After a year or so another cat started coming through the cat flap and eating Bodkins food (Bodkin is a total coward) and when Bodkin was asleep outside the other cat would come and sleep close to him as if he was trying to befriend him but grumpy bodkin wasnt having that.We noticed that this new cat (almost totally white too except for tail,ear and a back patch) was skinny and had the top 1/3 of his tail missing (it was a recent wound too) and un-neutured.We asked around if anyone has lost him and took him to the vets to be scanned incase he was micro-chipped.
Eventually as we couldnt keep him away from the house we adopted him and had he miro-chipped and neutered.Bah! even more white cat hairs 
Since then we had our son Samuel (who is 21 months old now) and he loves them.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Aww what a great story with a happy ending. Your son is adorable!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Yay!! What a great story and what a cute baby and kitties!!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, incredible cat!! what beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

that is indeed a lovely story,kudos to you and wifey for taking on the cats,
your son is absolutly adorable. :-D


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

willow said:


> that is indeed a lovely story,kudos to you and wifey for taking on the cats,
> your son is absolutly adorable. :-D


Willow-Everytime I see that picture I'm amazed by how HUGE that cat is compared to Tomsk's son. I agree, your son is a cutie.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness you sound like a wonderful person. Your cats and your baby are adorable. Isn't it funny how things work out for people? You might have started out wanting a black cat but God knew the white cat had the personality and charm that would best work for you. 

Careful though, I think word gets out in the homeless pet community and they know where the people with heart live. I think already one of them found his way into your home. You might want to put a no vacancy sign on your cat door just in case.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

woah.. i like you cat ^.^ oh and your sons cute too =)


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks all.The photo's are about 1 1/2 years old.My son is a bit bigger now 

Tomsk


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG he is so precious!!!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

thinking of pinching he's cheeks =)


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

They are cute! How are they doing?


----------

